
The Plastic Battery That Doesn’t Explode - smb06
http://www.sciencefriday.com/articles/the-plastic-battery-that-doesnt-explode/
======
tankerdude
Now the real question is what's the MTTF for it. Since it's a solid polymer in
place of the electrolyte, it would seem like tendrils of lithium cannot be
created as there is no electrolyte, and thus, battery degradation might be
less problematic, unless, of course, the polymer breaks down over time.

A Tesla being able to go over 500 miles on a single charge if this really can
get to market (and the materials should be relatively inexpensive to boot).

